# Erziehungsmethoden



## Flaschenpost (24. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war bis gerade eben bei einer Freundin zu besuch. Wir redeten über dies und das, das und jenes. Irgendwann kamen wir dann auf das Thema Erziehung zu sprechen. 

Als es darum ging, dass man Kindern Grenzen aufzeigen muss, das Kinder einen geregelten Tagesablauf und klar definierte Strukturen brauchen....da waren wir uns noch einig.
Als ich aber sagte, dass ein Klaps auf den Po oder auch ma ne Backpfeife zuweilen duraus nicht schaden können, kippte plötzlich die Stimmung.

Wir haben dann noch ne Weile diskutiert, keiner wollte von seinem Standpunkt abweichen. Schliesslich brachen wir das Gespäch ab und ich ging nach Hause.

Hab jetzt nen ganz schlechtes Gefühl in der Magengrube, bin ich denn tatsächlich so altmodisch? Ich meine ich spreche hier nicht davon, ein Kind windelweich zu prügeln um Gottes willen.
Es ging lediglich darum, ob es moralschisch vertretbar ist, seinen Zöglingen auch ma ne Backpfeife oder nen Klaps auf den Po mitzugeben.

Sie meinte ganz klar : Nein, es muss auch anders gehen.
Ich sage: Was ist dabei? Schadet doch keinem!

Für meine Begriffe, gehört das einfach dazu! Mir jedenfalls, hat es nicht geschadet. Ich stehe mit beiden Beinen im Leben und bilde mir ein, indem was ich tue recht erfolgreich zu sein.

Was meint ihr dazu? Ist man ein Kindesmisshandler wenn man ihnen eben NICHT alles durchgehen lässt?


----------



## nemø (24. März 2010)

Schweres Thema, mir hats wohl eher nicht geschadet, denn ich habe Respekt vor größeren und wandel nicht wie n Zombie durch die Gegend, aber laut Gesetz ist es eigentlich vollkommen verboten


----------



## Flaschenpost (24. März 2010)

> Schweres Thema, mir hats wohl eher nicht geschadet, denn ich habe Respekt vor größeren und wandel nicht wie n Zombie durch die Gegend, aber laut Gesetz ist es eigentlich vollkommen verboten



Die genaue Gesetzeslage dazu, kenne ich garnicht. Aber ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass es verboten sein soll, sein Kind zu Ohrfeigen.

Nicht falsch verstehen - das ist sicher nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss und natürlich sollte man es erst einmal auf anderem Wege versuchen. Dennoch - gelegetlich ist die Situation nunmal nich anders und als verantwortungsbewusstes Elternteil muss man dann halt abwägen.


----------



## tonygt (24. März 2010)

Ich hab genau das Thema auch letztens heiss Disskutier und meiner Meinung nach geht bei jedem Schlag beim Kind ein Gefühl von Geborgenheit verloren geht. Auch wenn die Schläge nicht fest sind trotzdem verliert man dadurch ein gewisses Vertrauen zu den Eltern. Und na klar es gibt immer Situationen in denen man überreagiert und sein Kind schlägt aber es sollte niemals zu einer Normalität werden und man sollte sich immer beim Kind entschuldigen wenn die Hand mal aussrutscht. Ausserdem senken Regelmäßige Schläge die Hemmschwelle und bei überraktionen kann es dazu kommen das man das KInd richtig verprügelt oder allgemeint viel fester zu schlägt.
Deswegen würde ich ganz klar sagen Nein man sollte Kinder nie wirklich nie schlagen
@flaschenpost es ist Gesetzlich verboten Kindern gewalt anzutun weiß leider den genaue Paragraphen nicht mehr aber da Familie Privatsache wäre es sehr schwer leichtere Schläge zu bestrafen. Deswegen fällt Gewalt an Kindern eher selten auf aber darum ging es dem TE ja net sie verprügelt ihr Kind ja nicht.


----------



## Naho (24. März 2010)

Also ich bin eher der Meinung deiner Freundin.

Ich finde es gibt immer einen Weg , es muss net immer ein Klaps sein.

Denn sowas kann Kinder leicht verstören und dann ist das sowas wie eine Kettenreaktion , dass dann jenes Kind wieder sein/ihr Kind schlägt


----------



## Flaschenpost (24. März 2010)

Es geht ja nicht darum sein Kind zu "schlagen"! Wer da die Kontrolle verliert und mit Prügel über das Ziel hinaus schiesst...das ist natürlich unverantwortlich und nicht zu tolerieren, keine Frage.


----------



## Death_Master (24. März 2010)

Eine Ohrfeige ist definitiv schlagen, da muss man sich mal fragen obs dir nicht vielleicht doch geschadet hat :/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. März 2010)

Unser Lateinlehrer hat mal gesagt, dass er gelesen hat dass Kinder, die in ihrer Kindheit geschlagen werden häufiger kriminell werden.
Diem eisten Eltern werden wohl anch dem Belohnungs- Strafsystem agieren:
Macht das Kidn was gut wird es gelobt/ belohnt, mahct es was schlechtes wird es bestraf/getadelt. Aber körperliche Züchtigung hat meiner Meinung anch nur Nachteile.


----------



## Flaschenpost (24. März 2010)

> Eine Ohrfeige ist definitiv schlagen, da muss man sich mal fragen obs dir nicht vielleicht doch geschadet hat :/



Ich verstehe die "Ohrfeige" als ein letztes Mittel der Zurechtweisung wenn alles andere nichts mehr bringt. Ist das denn wirklich so verwerflich?


----------



## Flaschenpost (24. März 2010)

> unser Lateinlehrer hat mal gesagt, dass er gelesen hat dass Kinder, die in ihrer Kindheit geschlagen werden häufiger kriminell werden.



Das sind doch Extrembeispiele, da gehts doch um körperliche Misshandlung. Das meine ich doch nicht, sowas würde auch ich nie tun !


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. März 2010)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Das sind doch extrembeispiele, da gehts doch um körperlcihe Misshandlung. Das meine ich doch nicht, sowas würde auch ich nie tun !


Naja, er hat gesagt er hat manchmal auch sienen Kidnern eine gegeben.
Aber seit er das gelesen hat sagt er einfach nur noch: Für das hätte ich dir jetzt normalerweise eine Ohrfeige gegeben, hätte ich es dir nicht versprochen. Das hat dieselbe Wirkung.


----------



## Manowar (24. März 2010)

Klapps auf den Po find ich durchaus in Ordnung und werde ich wohl auch nicht anders machen.
Eine Ohrfeige ist definitiv schon eine Ecke härter und würde ich wohl nicht machen.


----------



## Flaschenpost (24. März 2010)

> Aber seit er das gelesen hat sagt er einfach nur noch: Für das hätte ich dir jetzt normalerweise eine Ohrfeige gegeben, hätte ich es dir nicht versprochen. Das hat dieselbe Wirkung.



Das das die selbe Wirkung hat, wage ich doch stark zu bezweifeln. So blöd das jetzt klingt:

Ihr müsst bedenken, dass man als Elternteil unter keinen Umständen seine Autorität verlieren darf! Versthet mich nicht wieder falsch. Das darf kein "Ich habe Angst vor denen und deshalb spure ich" Ding sein!

Kinder müssen ihre Eltern respektieren! Dazu gehört natürlich auch, dass sie zu ihnen aufschauen können.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. März 2010)

Ich würde eher auf andere Strafen zurückgreifen, wenn es wirklich nötig ist... Gewalt allerdings nicht...
Ich mag aber dieses ganze lallende "Du Kevin-Pascal, das war jetzt aber nicht nett, da müssen wir mal drüber reden" Zeug absolut nicht...
Ein Kind braucht Klare Grenzen und die müssen auch klar und eindeutig eingehalten werden, ich sage nicht das man mit seinem Kind nicht darüber reden soll, warum jetzt dieses oder jenes falsch ist aber das als einzige "Strafe" heranzuziehen ist meiner Meinung nach einfach lächerlich...


----------



## spectrumizer (24. März 2010)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Hab jetzt nen ganz schlechtes Gefühl in der Magengrube, bin ich denn tatsächlich so altmodisch? Ich meine ich spreche hier nicht davon, ein Kind windelweich zu prügeln um Gottes willen.
> Es ging lediglich darum, ob es moralschisch vertretbar ist, seinen Zöglingen auch ma ne Backpfeife oder nen Klaps auf den Po mitzugeben.


Das schlechte Gefühl rührt daher, dass du - und deine Freundin - über Themen diskutiert, bzw. derweil auch gestritten habt, wo euch beiden die praktische Erfahrung fehlt.

Wenn du Kinder hast, überlegst du dir zweimal, ob du sie schlägst. Genauso überlegst du dir gründlich, wie du gewisse Aktionen sanktionierst, bzw. deine Grenzen durchsetzt.

Im groben kann man aber sagen: Umso weniger Liebe, Verständnis, Geduld und Intelligenz das Elternteil hat, umso eher wird es handgreiflich werden.

_Tante Edith hat die Grammatik angepasst._


----------



## Flaschenpost (24. März 2010)

> ...Gewalt allerdings nicht...



Definition Gewlat: "Der Begriff Gewalt stammt von &#8222;walten" und hat somit die ursprünglich neutrale Bedeutung &#8222;etwas bewirken zu können".

Wenn man von der ursprünglichen Definition ausgeht, bin ich eusserst "Gewaltsam"! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Im allgemeinen, versteht man aber heute etwas ganz anderes darunter und auch ich würde nie einem Kind niemals Gewalt antun.
Eine Ohrfeige oder auch ma nen Klpas auf den Po, fällt bei mir nicht unter "Gewalt antun". Das sind "erzieherische Massnahmen" die keinem Spass machen aber gelegentlich sein müssen.


----------



## Zonalar (24. März 2010)

Ich denke, ich versteh schon recht, was du meinst. 

Die Kinder solllten ihre Eltern respektieren, aber auch lieben können. Also müssen die Eltern auch alles daran geben, das Recht zu haben, respektiert zu werden. Man sollte ein gewisses Mass an Selbstverantwortung haben, wenn man Kinder in die Welt setzt. 
Das Kind muss wissen, dass sein Eltern ihn über alles lieben. Er muss sich sicher sein, dass seine Eltern nur das Beste für ihn wollen und sich Mühe geben, ihm gute Eltern zu sein. Und dass MÜSSEN die Eltern auch tun. Wichtige Ethische und Moralische Ansichten, sollten dem Kind schon von klein an beigebracht werden, damit es nicht in der Schule - ausser Reichweite der Eltern - im schlimmsten Falle verkommt.

Wer reinen Gewissens und mit gutem Willen auch versucht, sein Kind zu lieben und lehren, wird auch später wenig Grund haben, ihn zu schlagen, wenn das Äusserste eintritt.

Wenn das Kind was richtig verbockt hat, und es nicht einsehen will und man schon am Rande der Verzweiflung ist, ist ein Klaps aufm Po vllt doch die richtige Entscheidung. 
Aber der Standpunkt muss klar sein: Die Eltern lieben das Kind und  das Kind kann seinen Eltern vertrauen, dass sie nur sein Bestes wollen.

Das Kind sollte auch seine Grenzen kennen, was er tun darf und was nicht. Und wenn man sie gesetzt hat, sollte man sie auch konsequent durchziehen. Denn so werden die Kinder auch lernen, dass seine Eltern es ernst meinen, wenn sie etwas ihrem Kind sagen wollen und dies fördert wiederum Vertrauen und Respekt :>


----------



## BlizzLord (24. März 2010)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Die genaue Gesetzeslage dazu, kenne ich garnicht. Aber ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass es verboten sein soll, sein Kind zu Ohrfeigen.



Ein Kind zu ohrfeigen ist meiner Meinung nach Misshandlung.
(Das bedeutet nämlich seinem Kind INS GESICHT zu "schlagen" egal wie hart man ohrfeigt)
Ein klaps auf dem Po ist in ordnung.

Und jeder der die Ausrede "Ich war so frustriert", "wusste nicht mehr weiter", etc... nutzt um sein Kind zu "schlagen" verdient kein Kind.

Ich schreibe schlagen, weil ich grad kein anderen Wort für finde, darum auch die "" also nicht falsch verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (24. März 2010)

> Und jeder der die Ausrede "Ich war so frustriert", "wusste nicht mehr weiter", etc... nutzt um sein Kind zu "schlagen" verdient kein Kind.




Da kann ich dir nur beipflichten, so siets aus.


----------



## Tikume (24. März 2010)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Sie meinte ganz klar : Nein, es muss auch anders gehen.
> Ich sage: Was ist dabei? Schadet doch keinem!



Klar schadet es nicht, aber letztendlich ist es einfach nur ein Ausdruck von Hilflosigkeit und dem eigenen Versagen.
Und als Erwachsener sollte man sich auch fragen ob es so toll ist  eine unterlegene Person zu schlagen.


----------



## Flaschenpost (24. März 2010)

> Klar schadet es nicht, aber letztendlich ist es einfach nur ein Ausdruck von Hilflosigkeit und dem eigenen Versagen.
> Und als Erwachsener sollte man sich auch fragen ob es so toll ist eine unterlegene Person zu schlagen.



Diese Ansicht kann ich so nicht teilen. Das ist kein Ausdruck von Hilflosigkeit und wer seine eigenen Kinder als "unterlegen" ansieht, muss einen an der Waffel haben!

Hast du alles gelesen, was hier geschrieben wurde?


----------



## BlizzLord (24. März 2010)

> Was meint ihr dazu? Ist man ein Kindesmisshandler wenn man ihnen eben NICHT alles durchgehen lässt?



Mit diesem Satz zeigst du doch schon das dir die Meinung der anderen Seite egal ist.

Nur weil man sein Kind nicht schlägt heißt es nicht das man verweichlicht ist, oder sich nicht zu wehren wüsste.
Und meiner Meinung nach gewinnt ein Kind auch keinen Respekt. Sondern nur Angst vor den Eltern wenn diese das Kind schlagen.
Oder würdest du vor jemanden respekt haben der dir ins Gesicht schlägt?


----------



## Flaschenpost (24. März 2010)

> Oder würdest du vor jemanden respekt haben der dir ins Gesicht schlägt?



Dieser Vergkeich hinkt, ich bin erwachsen


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. März 2010)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Dieser Vergkeich hinkt, ich bin erwachsen



Warum hinkt es?
Warum sollte ein Kind respekt vor jemanden haben, der es wissentlich und willentlich ins Gesicht schlägt?
Warum sollte ein Erwachsener respekt vor jemanden haben, der es wissentlich und willentlich ins Gesicht schlägt?


----------



## Flaschenpost (24. März 2010)

Ihr sprecht immer von "schlagen" , ihr sprecht immer davon wie es ist, wenn man als Kind in einer gewalttätigen Familie aufwächst, wenn man grunsätzlich und immer für jeden Scheiss geschlagen wird!

Das meine ich doch garnicht!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. März 2010)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Ich sage: Was ist dabei? Schadet doch keinem!


Doch das Schadet... das zeig mir das du kein Mann bist Echt Männer schlagen weder Frauen noch Kinder.


----------



## Flaschenpost (24. März 2010)

> Doch das Schadet... das zeig mir das du kein Mann bist Echt Männer schlagen weder Frauen noch Kinder.



Also gelte ich jetzt schon als "Schlägertyp" und womöglich schlag ich sogar meine Frau noch zu Klump? Ok, wir reden aneinander vorbei


----------



## BlizzLord (24. März 2010)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Ihr sprecht immer von "schlagen" , ihr sprecht immer davon wie es ist, wenn man als Kind in einer gewalttätigen Familie aufwächst, wenn man grunsätzlich und immer für jeden Scheiss geschlagen wird!
> 
> Das meine ich doch garnicht!



Damit meinte ich auch nicht schlagen mir ist nur kein Wort eingefallen ersätze bitte Schlagen in meinen Post mit bestrafen.
Und ich habe niemals behauptet das ein Kind in einer gewaltätigen Familie aufwächst wenn es bestraft wird es kommt auf die bestrafungs ART an!

Und es macht keinen Unterschied ob man sein Kind 1x in der Woche bestraft oder 100x.



> Dieser Vergkeich hinkt, ich bin erwachsen



Und das ist warum ein Unterschied?
Ein Kind ist auch nur ein Mensch mit Gefühlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur in klein und etwas "anfänglicher".


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. März 2010)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Ihr sprecht immer von "schlagen" , ihr sprecht immer davon wie es ist, wenn man als Kind in einer gewalttätigen Familie aufwächst, wenn man grunsätzlich und immer für jeden Scheiss geschlagen wird!
> 
> Das meine ich doch garnicht!



Schlagen ist schlagen!
Es ist scheiß egal ob es eine Ohrfeige ist oder ob du das Kind mit einem Gürtel verdrischst...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (24. März 2010)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Also gelte ich jetzt schon als "Schlägertyp" und womöglich schlag ich sogar meine Frau noch zu Klump? Ok, wir reden aneinander vorbei




ich sag Weder Kind oder Frau.. dabei geht es halt ums Kind.. ich sag nicht das du ein Schlägertyp bist... aber für mich bist du kein Echter Mann wenn du meist dem Kind paar mal auf den Po hauen zu müssen nur um deine Autorität durch zu Szenen.


----------



## Flaschenpost (24. März 2010)

Ihr versthet mich einfach nicht, ihr wollt mich nicht verstehen aber das is ja auch egal.

Zudem was ich eingangs geschrieben habe, sollte man ergänzen:

Ich hab keine Kinder und auch die Freundin mit der ich diese Glaubensfrage diskutiert hab, ist noch kinderlos XD

Egal, ich werde es ganauso machen!! Ich werde nie der Tyrann sein aber jemand, den man respektiert (allein schon, weil ich meinen Kindern ein gutes Beispiel sein werde) ((( Ganz wichtig )))

Damit verabschiede ich mich aus diesem Forum - haut rein


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. März 2010)

Es ist immer schlecht zu erwarten, dass jeder in der Öffentlichkeit einem mit wehenden Fahnen recht geben wird...


----------



## Tikume (24. März 2010)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Damit verabschiede ich mich aus diesem Forum - haut rein



Ab in die Wuthöhle!


----------



## BlizzLord (24. März 2010)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> (allein schon, weil ich meinen Kindern ein gutes Beispiel sein werde)



Du nennst "jemanden schlagen/bestrafen weil er was falsches getan hat" gutes Beispiel?


----------



## nemø (24. März 2010)

Nein, sagt er nicht, verdammt.....

Denn wenn er Kinder hätte, würde er sie nicht......Ich merk schon, das ist ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen


----------



## Caps-lock (24. März 2010)

Ich finde die Strafen bei Kindern müssen einfach konstruktiv sein und sollten mit der Ursache der Strafe zu tun haben.
Also als Beispiel:
Zimmer versinkt im Chaos -> das Lieblingsspielzeug ist dann eben unauffindbar

Ansonsten verstehen Kinder deutlich mehr als man immer so denkt und dem entsprechen kann man ihnen schon ziemlich früh zu verstehen geben, was sie falsch gemacht haben.

Was ich noch viel übler finde ist, wenn Großeltern die Enkel mal Ohrfeigen, weil das in der "guten alten" Zeit halt so war.
Da hab ich mal mit nem Kumpel drüber diskutiert.
Ich glaub wenn jemand mein Kind schlagen würde, wäre das echt einer der wenigen Momente wo ich mich vergessen könnte !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Landral (24. März 2010)

Ohne jetzt alles gelesen zu haben stelle ich einfach mal die Frage, was du genau mit Gewalt erreichen möchtest. Was lässt sich durch Schläge - und hierbei spielt es aus meiner Sicht vorerst auch keine Rolle, ob es eine Backpfeife oder ein blaues Auge ist - denn an Werten im Sinne einer guten Erziehung vermitteln? Die kleine Backpfeife - wie du sie beschreibst - ist, ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, nichts anderes als Ausübung und Missbrauch von Macht im Erziehungsprozess, wobei dieser Begriff in dem Zusammenhang schon alleine fehl am Platze ist. Im schlimmsten und wohl auch gewöhnlichsten Fall wird dadurch zwar unerwünschtes Verhalten (kurzfristig?) abgestellt, aber der eigentliche Lernerfolg für das Kind ist doch, mit Gewalt Interessen durchsetzen zu können.


----------



## Thoor (24. März 2010)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Eine Ohrfeige ist definitiv schlagen, da muss man sich mal fragen obs dir nicht vielleicht doch geschadet hat :/



schlagen =! schlagen herr Kaugummi auf der brille

wenn dir n freund n klaps aufn grücken gibt ist das genauso schlagen, jedoch haben die eltern das recht "geignete massnahmen" zur kindeserziehung anzuwenden und da gehört mal eine gescheuert definitiv dazu.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> schlagen =! schlagen herr Kaugummi auf der brille
> 
> wenn dir n freund n klaps aufn grücken gibt ist das genauso schlagen, jedoch haben die eltern das recht "geignete massnahmen" zur kindeserziehung anzuwenden und da gehört mal eine gescheuert definitiv dazu.



Das sieht das Gesetz anders... und wer Gewalt als "Geeignete Maßnahme" bezeichnet... nunja... weiter muss ich es ja nicht ausführen...


----------



## Zonalar (25. März 2010)

Hatte nen netter Schulkollege, der  Scheiben von ner Bushaltestellen einschlug, weil er betrunken von der Party kommt.
Gehört er jezz nicht bestraft? 
Ich nehme an, schon. Aber welche ist die Effektivste Methode? Schliesslich möchte man den Respekt und das Vertrauen zum Sohn Aufrechterhalten.

Andererseit muss ich auch korrekterweise anfügen, dass seine Eltern geschieden sind  und er Teenie.

Aber ich kenne schon genug hochnäsige 3.-Klässler, deren Eltern wirklich ihr bestes versuchen, aber in der Schule (oder halt ausser Reichweite der Eltern) Zu Tyrannen werden.

Was passiert, wenn das Kind der Meinung ist dass seine Eltern nix zu sagn haben? Schliesslich wissen Kinder alles besser, und haben das Recht selber zu entscheiden. Rauchen is Hip, getrunken wird auch ab 12 und von der Schule geschmissen mit 14.

Die Eltern wollten reden mit den Kindern. Hausverbot hat auch nix gefunzt. Das Kind ignoriert die Autorität der Eltern.

Edit: Ich bin schlussendlich doch der Meinung, dass man in einer gesunden Familie, wo die Frau den Mann noch liebt, und der Mann alles für die Family gibt, ein Kind auch ohne "gewalttätige Massregelung" aufwachsen kann.
Aber die Situation sieht schon anderst aus, wenn das Kind in New York aufwächst, mag der Vater noch so wenig von Gewalt halten, ist die Umgebung trotzdem etwas rauher als hierzulande.


----------



## Caps-lock (25. März 2010)

> Edit: Ich bin schlussendlich doch der Meinung, dass man in einer gesunden Familie, wo die Frau den Mann noch liebt, und der Mann alles für die Family gibt, ein Kind auch ohne "gewalttätige Massregelung" aufwachsen kann.
> Aber die Situation sieht schon anderst aus, wenn das Kind in New York aufwächst, mag der Vater noch so wenig von Gewalt halten, ist die Umgebung trotzdem etwas rauher als hierzulande.



YHO! ^^ in da streets of da big apple...
Abgesehen davon daa ich mich in den amerikanischen Großstädten deutlicher sicherer gefühlt habe, als in deutschen...
Würde eine Frau die arbeitet und ein Hausmann der die Kinder erzieht, dein Weltbild zu sehr erschüttern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Abgesehen davon gibts auch genug Familien in denen beide Elternteile arbeiten MÜSSEN !.
Und dann bleiben zur Erziehen eben nur Tagesmutter -> Kindergarten -> Schule über.


----------



## sympathisant (25. März 2010)

wenn reden gar nicht mehr hilft muss man zu härteren mitteln greifen. wichtig ist, dass das kind mitkriegt warum es wie bestraft wurde und ihm aufgezeigt wird, dass es das verhalten selbst provoziert hat. *und dass man es liebt. *auch wenn man zu harten maßnahmen greifen muss.


----------



## ipercoop (25. März 2010)

Ich finde , wer seine Kinder schlägt kann sich anders keinen Respekt vor den Kindern aufbauen..


----------



## sympathisant (25. März 2010)

jedem der sowas schreibt wünsch ich kinder die in der pubertät ausklinken und keinen respekt vor gar nix mehr haben.


----------



## shadow24 (25. März 2010)

also das grundsätzliche Problem hier im Forum ist,dass, so vermute ich,mindestens 95% derjenigen,die hier geantwortet haben, keine Kinder haben(selnst der threadersteller und seine Bekannte,um den hier das ganze Thema geht)...
ich habe einen 6-jährigen Sohn,der sehr lebhaft ist und auch mal recht störrisch sein kann,aber ich kann mit Stolz behaupten,das mir in diesen 6 Jahren erst einmal die Hand "ausgerutscht" ist...und glaubt mir...das tat mir garantiert sehr viel mehr weh als ihm...Grenzen und Regeln und strukturierte Tagesabläufe sind enorm wichtig.dazu gehört auch Bestrafung,wie z.B. Fernsehverbot,oder früher ins Bett,oder Lieblingsspielzeug wird für ihn unzugänglich verstaut...aber Gewalt gegen die eigenen Kinder,egal in welcher Form, ist immer eine Niederlage...das werdet ihr erkennen wenn ihr eigene Kinder habt,die ihr liebt...mehr muss man hier gar nicht dazu schreiben,denn das ist das eindeutig falsche Forum für solche Fragen...


----------



## sympathisant (25. März 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> dazu gehört auch Bestrafung,wie z.B. Fernsehverbot,oder früher ins Bett,oder Lieblingsspielzeug wird für ihn unzugänglich verstaut...



davon wird sich ein 16jähriger nicht mehr beeindrucken lassen. .-)


----------



## Rikkui (25. März 2010)

Gesetzlich dürfte man sein Kind nicht schlagen und ich Persönlich wurde nie geschlagen und ich würds auch scheisse finden wenn das jemand bei seinem Kind macht.
Es gibt viele mittel ein kind zu erziehn das auch ohne Schläge gut funktioniert zb Fernsehr verbot, PC verbot, Hausarest... am besten das verbieten was dem kind am meisten spass macht.
mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bürgerliches Gesetzbuch 

Buch 4 - Familienrecht (§§ 1297 - 1921) 

Abschnitt 2 - Verwandtschaft (§§ 1589 - 1772) 

Titel 5 - Elterliche Sorge (§§ 1626 - 1698b)

2)** Kinder haben ein Recht auf gewaltfreie Erziehung. Körperliche Bestrafungen, seelische Verletzungen und andere entwürdigende Maßnahmen sind unzulässig


----------



## Rayon (25. März 2010)

Unser Erziehungswissenschaften Lehrer vertritt ebenfalls den Standpunkt, dass ab dem Zeitpunkt wo Gewalt eingesetzt wird (in Form von Ohrfeigen o.ä.) die Erziehung versagt hat. Gewalt ist meiner Meinung nach in keinem Fall eine Lösung, ich würde diese Methode auch nie in Erwägung ziehen, gibt immer etwas anderes was man machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (25. März 2010)

Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass ein Kind sicherlich dann glücklich ist, wenn in der Familie einfach ein offenes und vernünftiges Klima mit Grenzen herrscht. Sobald Dinge versäumt werden (nicht offen reden, das berühmte "Hand ausrutschen", etc.), beeinträchtigt das die Entwicklung des Kindes u.U. maßgeblich.

Körperliche Bestrafung hat zudem keinen pädagogischen Wert, wie wissenschaftliche Studien bewiesen haben.
Kurzfristig ist das betroffene Kind sicherlich "kusch", so wie es sich der Elternteil gedacht hat, aber langfristig nutzt es eigentlich gar nichts.

Es gibt weitaus bessere Methoden, einem Kind nötige Werte zu vermitteln, somit ist auch eine Backpfeife oder ein Klaps auf den Po eigentlich sinnfrei.

Ich persönlich würde mich auch sehr schlecht fühlen, wenn ich selbiges mit meinem Kind täte, denn es ist doch ein Zeugnis von der eigenen Unfähigkeit, wenn man so handelt.


----------



## Caps-lock (25. März 2010)

> dazu gehört auch Bestrafung,wie z.B. Fernsehverbot,oder früher ins Bett,oder Lieblingsspielzeug wird für ihn unzugänglich verstaut...





> davon wird sich ein 16jähriger nicht mehr beeindrucken lassen. .-)



Sischa wird er das.
Vater: Sohn du hast Mist gebaut und nun wirst du eine Woche kein Internet haben.
Sohn: WTF ?!?!!

Wenn Kinder zu Männern werden, werden sie nicht erwachsen nur die Spielzeuge werden teurer.

Die Eltern von nem Kumpel hatten mit ihm zum Beispiel den Deal, dass wenn er bis 18 nicht raucht bekommt er nen großen Zuschuss zum Führerschein. Also lassen sich natürlich 16 Jähre von sowas beeindrucken.


----------



## Rikkui (25. März 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Die Eltern von nem Kumpel hatten mit ihm zum Beispiel den Deal, dass wenn er bis 18 nicht raucht bekommt er nen großen Zuschuss zum Führerschein. Also lassen sich natürlich 16 Jähre von sowas beeindrucken.




gute idee xD


----------



## sympathisant (25. März 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Sischa wird er das.
> Vater: Sohn du hast Mist gebaut und nun wirst du eine Woche kein Internet haben.
> Sohn: WTF ?!?!!
> 
> Wenn Kinder zu Männern werden, werden sie nicht erwachsen nur die Spielzeuge werden teurer.



und wenn kindern der computer relativ egal sind? es gibt nun mal nicht nur kellerkinder. ich kenne kinder, denen war in der pubertät party wichtiger als stundenlang im netz hängen.



> Die Eltern von nem Kumpel hatten mit ihm zum Beispiel den Deal, dass wenn er bis 18 nicht raucht bekommt er nen großen Zuschuss zum Führerschein. Also lassen sich natürlich 16 Jähre von sowas beeindrucken.



sorry, das find ich erbärmlich. sich das gute verhalten erkaufen. wenn du heute abend lieb bist, kriegst du 10 euro. wenn du das ganze jahr nichts böses machst gibts n führerschein.

edit: und wer sagt, dass er sobald er das haus verlässt nicht doch raucht wie ein schlot?


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. März 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> und wenn kindern der computer relativ egal sind? es gibt nun mal nicht nur kellerkinder. ich kenne kinder, denen war in der pubertät party wichtiger als stundenlang im netz hängen.



Dann eben Hausarrest... du tust gerade so als ob es nur eine einzige Bestrafung für alles gibt... ein wenig selbst nachdenken kann da helfen!


----------



## Rikkui (25. März 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> edit: und wer sagt, dass er sobald er das haus verlässt nicht doch raucht wie ein schlot?



Das nennt man dann Vertrauen
Kannst auf Wikipedia nachgucken


----------



## sympathisant (25. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Dann eben Hausarrest... du tust gerade so als ob es nur eine einzige Bestrafung für alles gibt... ein wenig selbst nachdenken kann da helfen!



ja. genau. und wenn dem kind die freunde wichtig sind. am abend ne party stattfindet. dann kommt sie aus der schule nicht nach hause sondern geht dann direkt dahin ... es geht doch gerade um den fall, wo reden nicht mehr weiterhilft.



Rikkui schrieb:


> Das nennt man dann Vertrauen
> Kannst auf Wikipedia nachgucken



<gelächter> 

auf wikipedia seh ich, ob mein kind auf der letzten party geraucht hat?


----------



## Rikkui (25. März 2010)

ahm nein was vertrauen heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. März 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ja. genau. und wenn dem kind die freunde wichtig sind. am abend ne party stattfindet. dann kommt sie aus der schule nicht nach hause sondern geht dann direkt dahin ... es geht doch gerade um den fall, wo reden nicht mehr weiterhilft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach und ihm die Fresse blau zu schlagen hilft also exakt genau dann?
Das Kind kommt dann eben nicht mehr nach Hause sondern haut direkt ab... merkste was?

Und das du offensichtlich jetzt schon kein Vertrauen zu einem Kind aufbauen könntest sagt viel...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. März 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ja. genau. und wenn dem kind die freunde wichtig sind. am abend ne party stattfindet. dann kommt sie aus der schule nicht nach hause sondern geht dann direkt dahin ... es geht doch gerade um den fall, wo reden nicht mehr weiterhilft.


Dann wird es härter



kein Taschengeld für 3 Monate 
Handy wir weggenommen. für 2 Monate 
Fernseher 1 Monat 
Pc 1 Monat 
Konsolen 2 Monate 
PSP Sonstiges. 1 Monat 

zzzzz.... das mach die dann nur einmal.

kenne viele die schon sterben wenn sie 2 Tag ohne Handy leben müssen.


----------



## sympathisant (25. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Ach und ihm die Fresse blau zu schlagen hilft also exakt genau dann?
> Das Kind kommt dann eben nicht mehr nach Hause sondern haut direkt ab... merkste was?
> 
> Und das du offensichtlich jetzt schon kein Vertrauen zu einem Kind aufbauen könntest sagt viel...



es redet keiner von "die fresse blau schlagen". aber wenn reden nicht mehr hilft, andere strafen nicht mehr durchsetzbar sind (kind während der pubertät im keller einsperren ist momentan weniger angesagt), dann ist ne ohrfeige für mich n legitimes mittel. das kind muss lernen, dass regeln zu beachten sind. 

es geht darum, dass vertrauen missbraucht wird. 

man ich hab auch mal gedacht, dass man mit kindern reden kann, ihnen erklären kann, wieso manche regeln sinnvoll sind ... und dass sie das einsehen. leider ist das nicht so.

als beispiel, was machst du mit ner 13jährigen, die nach hause kommt wann sie will, auf partys raucht und säuft.

ein "dudu, ich vertraue dir in zukunft wenn du mir versprichst, dass du sowas nie wieder machst." hilft da irgendwie nicht weiter .. du musst das kind bestrafen.


----------



## Rikkui (25. März 2010)

Der Vorteil is, das kinder von den eltern abhängig sind Sprich geld also einfach ma Handy weg oder Internet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (25. März 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> es redet keiner von "die fresse blau schlagen". aber wenn reden nicht mehr hilft, andere strafen nicht mehr durchsetzbar sind (kind während der pubertät im keller einsperren ist momentan weniger angesagt), dann ist ne ohrfeige für mich n legitimes mittel. das kind muss lernen, dass regeln zu beachten sind.
> 
> es geht darum, dass vertrauen missbraucht wird.
> 
> ...



wenns dann wirklich so weit kommt hast du in der erziehung was falsch gemacht, es darf garnet so weit kommen das es macht was es will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (25. März 2010)

seid ihr naiv. :-)


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. März 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ein "dudu, ich vertraue dir in zukunft wenn du mir versprichst, dass du sowas nie wieder machst." hilft da irgendwie nicht weiter .. du musst das kind bestrafen.



Es redet hier keiner von Weicheiern... diese verkackten Spinner sind einfach nur genauso dämliche wie gewalttätige Arschlöcher...


Strafen ja.... ABER KEINE GEWALT!


Und dann sind wir eben für dich Naiv, wenn wir einsehen das Gewalt keine Lösung ist... verprügel du ruhig deine Kinder... mal schauen, vielleicht sehen wir uns in ein paar Jahren mal schauen was die Behörden dazu sagen...

Weißt du... ehrlich gesagt ist das wirklich traurig, dass es immernoch Menschen gibt die denken Gewalt sei ein legitimes Mittel und würde etwas anderes hervorbringen außer ANGST und HASS...
Vielleicht wurdest du ja auch einfach zu häufig selbst verprügelt und denkst deshalb, dass es irgendwas bringen würde, weil du ja ein "ach so guter Mensch" geworden bist...


----------



## Rikkui (25. März 2010)

Ich hab selbst geschwister die sind 8 und 10 auf die ich montags mittwoch und freitag täglich aufpasse
ich schlag sie nie, wenn sie net hören wollen verbiet ich einfach etwas und schon is ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Besonders wenns ums fernsehn geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (25. März 2010)

mal schauen wir ihr drüber redet wenn ihr eigene kinder habt .. ;-)

kinder sind doch nur von eltern abhänig, weil sie sie ernähren und ein dach über den kopf bieten. das kannst du ihnen schlecht nehmen.


meine tochter ist über monate ohne handy und taschengeld klargekommen. 

und das mit der falschen erziehung kann sein. unter umständen. 

sie hat damals die falschen leute kennengerlent und hat halt ziemlich viel scheisse gemacht als sie mit denen zusammen war. und deswegen gab es massig stress. 

inzwischen ist sie da raus. macht nen guten realschulabschluss und hat ne ausbildung sicher. mediendesign. 

im grossen und ganzen ist also alles gut gelaufen. auch dank meiner erziehung. :-) und sie wurde nicht grün und blau geprügelt, sondern hat sich mal ne ohrfeige gefangen. 

sie hat sich hinterher entschuldigt, dass sie mich soweit getrieben hat. da war son punkt am dem sie dann angefangen hat nachzudenken. k.a. ob das ohne ohrfeige auch passiert wäre ...


----------



## Rikkui (25. März 2010)

Das mit den Falschen leute is gut mögich
und wenn dann die kinder älter sind kommen die eh selbst drauf was für scheisse sie gemacht haben^^


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2010)

Laut Gesetzeslage ist es verboten, Kinder handgreiflich zu werden (yaa, auch ne Backpfeife)

Ausserdem 'ist doch nichts dabei' stimmt nicht ganz. Ich hab eine Freundin die wird von ihrem Vater öfters geschlagen (auch mal ne Backpfeife, ne?)
und sie leidet sehr darunter und amcht sich dauernd Vorwürfe das sie eine schlechte Tochter wäre und fragt sich warum er nur soetwas tut. Soviel dazu es wäre nichts dabei.


----------



## Descartes (25. März 2010)

Es gibt keine Musterlösung aber gewalt (auch androhen) in einer erziehung sollte echt die letzte möglichkeit bleiben.
Schließlich sollte das Ziel der Erziehung sein das Kind aufs Leben vorzubereiten und nicht als Seelisches frak durch die strassen ziehen lassen.
Ich meine, Erziehen ist zeigen / Vorleben nicht Dressieren und wie heist es so schön "Gewalt ist die letzte Zuflucht des Unfähigen." und das kann man besonders beim thema Erziehung 3mal unterstreichen.
Mal davon abgesehen das ich einige kenne die ständig ne backpfeife oder sonst was bekommen und aus dennen ist nichts geworden, also braucht keiner sagen ohne gewalt in der erziehung werden die kinder nichts, eher sagt es was zu den qualitäten der eltern aus, aber ich werd mal mit bekannten reden die noch jung sind und kinder haben wie die des machen... bin mal gespannt.


----------



## sympathisant (25. März 2010)

will nochmal abschliessend sagen, dass ich auch nicht für gewalt in der beziehung bin. sein kind schlagen weil es die hausaufgaben falsch macht ist das letzte. aber ich hab irgendwann eingesehen, dass es irgendwann den punkt geben kann, an dem man sein kind mit ner ohrfeige wieder auf den boden zurückholt.

ich wünsche mir echt, dass es nicht dazu gekommen wäre, aber mach mich jetzt nicht deswegen fertig.

und sicher sollte dies dies das letzte mittel sein, das man einsetzt. 

notfalls hat jeder in deutschlad das recht, wenn er fragen zur erziehung oder probleme mit seinem kind hat, sich an sein jugendamt zu wenden. da gibt es ausgebildte psychologen und pädagogen die die verpflichtung haben einem zu helfen.


----------



## dragon1 (25. März 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> davon wird sich ein 16jähriger nicht mehr beeindrucken lassen. .-)



Aber taschengeltentzug, Internet abstellen usw. 
Und wenn ich sehe, wie manche von ihren Eltern reden "Die nervt eh nur, er hat nichts zu sagen bei mir " usw, dann denk ich dass die eltern mal aufhoeren sollten, ihren kindern alles in den Arsch zu schieben, sry.


----------



## Empedokles (25. März 2010)

"In der Erziehung was falsch gemacht."
Lese ich immer mal wieder in den Beiträgen und klingt dort immer so ein wenig wie "Die Eltern haben es verbockt."

Ab einem gwissen Zeitpunkt hat man als Eltern nur noch einen gewissen Einfluss aufs Kind. Wenn es in die Schule kommt verbringt es einen großen Teil des Tages mit anderen Kindern, die ebenfalls einen nicht unerheblichen Einfluss ausüben.
Schiebt es nicht immer auf die Eltern. Das ist zu einfach.


----------



## sympathisant (25. März 2010)

"Aber taschengeltentzug, Internet abstellen usw."

die freunde haben auch internet. hockt man halt dort den ganzen tag rum. und wenn es hart auf hart kommt, klauen die kinder eben was sie brauchen. 

das meinte ich mit "naiv". ein 16jähriger lässt sich doch nicht mehr von seinen eltern bevormunden. er sieht halt auch zu, wie er klarkommt. notfalls ohne eltern. man muss kompromisse finden, die dann eingehalten werden müssen. und die einhaltung muss man eben durchsetzen.


----------



## Manoroth (25. März 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> "Aber taschengeltentzug, Internet abstellen usw."
> 
> die freunde haben auch internet. hockt man halt dort den ganzen tag rum. und wenn es hart auf hart kommt, klauen die kinder eben was sie brauchen.
> 
> das meinte ich mit "naiv". ein 16jähriger lässt sich doch nicht mehr von seinen eltern bevormunden. er sieht halt auch zu, wie er klarkommt. notfalls ohne eltern. man muss kompromisse finden, die dann eingehalten werden müssen. und die einhaltung muss man eben durchsetzen.



das kann ich so unterschreiben.

ich habs bei mir gesehn (bin ja selber noch net so lange aus den kinderschuhen drausen^^).
seit ich ca 14 war haben meine eltern praktisch alles versucht zum mir ihren gewünschten "lebensstiel" zu vermitteln da ich mich damals sehr verändert habe. sie habens mit strafen versucht, als das nix gebracht hat haben sies mit schlägen versucht etc.

hat alles nix gebracht

zum einen weil ich extrem stur bin (wollte mir keine fremden meinungen aufzwingen lassen) und zum einen weil mich das ganze nur sauer gemacht hat und ich so immer wehniger auf meine eltern gehört habe.

was sie allerdings mittlerweile kapiert haben: es lässt sich mit mir reden Oo

sie habens immer gleich versucht mit mir sachen aufzwingen. hätten sie von anfang an mit mir geredet, mir ihren standpunkt erklärt und mich auch erklären lassen, hätten wir uns wohl 5 jahre streit und zoff (und eine beinahe schlägerei mit meinem dad) erspahren können.


von dem her: zu sagen das mit dem drüber reden sei was für weicheier und bla... ab einem gewissen alter kann das sehr positive auswirkungen haben^^


----------



## Zonalar (26. März 2010)

Da ich keine Kinder hab, und somit nicht erzählen kann, wie ich sie erzieh und wie sie sich entwickeln, erzähl ich einfach, wie meine Eltern mich erzogen haben/erziehen.

Ich habe 5 Geschwister, und bin selbst der Dritte. Das heisst, sie haben schon ein bisschen Exp gefarmt ;=) Gratz lvl up!
meine Mutter versuchte mir Manieren, gutes Verhalten und so weiter zu vermitteln. Sie is ne sanftmütige Frau und ich kann ihr vertrauen. NIE hatte ich das Gefühl, dass sie mich nicht mag, oder sogar hassen würde. Wenn ich gutes gemacht hab, gabs Lob (und das bedeutete mir viel, denn sie is ne sehr fleissige und strenge Frau, die auf Kleinigkeiten achtet), und wenn was verbockt wurde, mal Schelte. Also mit Worten, ihr versteht schon. Sie ist beruflich aktiv und deswegen hab ich ab 12, mein Mittag meist selbst gekocht^^Fand ich aber toll, weil ich so selber entscheiden konnte, was gegessen wird (salat, pfui bäh!)
Mein Vater hingegen ist ein starker Mann, der viele Hochs und Tiefs erlebt hat. So um die 20 hatte er einen Motorradunfall (er war betrunken, und is über ne tiefere Brücke runtergefalln), im Spital hat er meine Mutter kennengelernt^^
Tolle Geschichte, kurz: Sie hamn geheiratet.
Er is wesendlich strenger, als meine Mutter, wenn es um zu erledigenden Aufgaben geht. Da ich ein seeeehr fauler Junge bin, kommt mein Vater und treibt mich an (was mir meistens nicht gefällt). Aber er ist ein sehr gerechter Mann und kennt seine Grenzen und weiss auch, sie einzuhalten. Gleichzeitig lehrt er mich, dasselbe zu tun. Und mit einem Vorbild, der es mir vormacht, fällt es mir leichter, es ihm nachzuahmen^^

Beide sind gläubig und gehn regelmässig in die Kirche. Als Kind hamn sie mich natürlich mitgeschleppt. Da sie frei-evangelisch sind, waren die Kirchen auch ein bisschen "lockerer" und so auch Kinderfreundlicher. Ich bewegte mich in guten Kreisen, die ehrliche Beziehungen pflegten und auf den Gegenüber acht gaben. So nach und nach liesen sie mir freie Hand, weiterhin in die Kirche zu gehen. Ich wurde nicht gezwungen. Da unsere derzeitige Kirche eine Stunde entfernt liegt, helfen sie mir finanziell mit Bus/Zug-biletten, dorthinzukommen (wofür ich auch sehr dankbar bin).

Trotz all den Bemühungen, die sie sich gaben und ihrer Geduld, war ich recht gut darin, sie zur weissglut zu treiben. Wenn was ausversehen was kaputt ging (die Pantoffeln fliegen in hohen Bogen zum kleinen Bruder, und treffen stattdessen die Lampen kritisch), dann wurde der Vater recht laut, vorallem, wenn er dabei zusehen "durfte". Getadeld wurde ich, Gestraft aber nicht, denn schliesslich war es keine Absicht.

Aber als ich Autos Steinchen (durchmesser 3 cm ungefähr), und ein Auto auch anhielt und ich ihnen den Weg zu mir nach Hause zeigen musste, bekam ich eine Geldstrafe von 700 SFR (etwa 450 Euro). Etwa die Menge des verursachten Schadens am Auto. Da gabs aber auch ne Ohrfeige, aber erst später. 
Denn zuerst waren sie zu sehr geschockt, weil ihr weinender Sohn vor der Haustür steht, in Begleitung Dreier streng dreinblickender Erwachsenen, die mit ihnen sprechen wollten. 
mein ganzes Taschengeld, und die der zukünftigen 2 Jahre gingen fast drauf.
Fast?
Ja Fast, denn ein Jahr später, in den Ferien in Frankreich, hatte ich ein ausführliches Gespräch  mit meinen Eltern darüber gehabt.
Am Ende dieses Gesprächs, als ich sie von meiner völligen Schuldbewusstseins und meinem guten Willen überzeugt waren, das sowas Dummes ich niemals wiederholn würde, (und ich habs auch wirklich ernst gemeint) haben sie mir die Restlichen unbeglichenen Schulden erlassen.

Während meiner Kindheit und Jugend, als ich mich von Freunde verarscht und von der Familie verraten fühlte (im Rückblick: zu unrecht. will ich erwähnt habn), war die Kirche wirklich ein Zuflucht. Ich hatte dort gute Freunde, und wusste, dass man ihnen trauen kann. Der Pfarrer war auch sehr Charismatisch und hat für ne lockere, offene Athmosphäre gesorgt. Es war wie ein zweites Zuhause und ich konnte dort über meine Probleme nachdenken, und bin zu so einige Lösungen gekommen. Vorallem als Kind, kommt man selten drauf, dass man vllt wirklich selber schuld sein könnte ;=)


Heute, mit 17 Jahren, behaupte ich dass ich grossartige Eltern habe und mir durch all die Jahre durch, nur das Beste wollten und immer noch wollen.
Sie lieben mich. Dafür liebe ich sie.
Ich wünsche jedem Kind das Gleiche.


----------



## marion9394 (26. März 2010)

> kein Taschengeld für 3 Monate
> Handy wir weggenommen. für 2 Monate
> Fernseher 1 Monat
> Pc 1 Monat
> ...



sag das nich! kann ich aus eigener erfahrung sagen... War selber als 16jährige äußerst ekelhaft. Nach einer echten scheißaktion wurde mir auch mal alles weggenommen, pc, fernseher, handy, durfte nicht weg, und musste sogar als bestrafug noch im altersheim arbeiten. Trotzdem hab ich mich irgendwann man so mit meiner Mum angelegt, hab sie beschimpft etc. - da hatte ich mir dann auch eine gefangen. Also ich wurde nicht verprügelt oder so, eine watsch'n halt. aber ich muss sagen das hat mich dann doch auf den boden der tatsachen zurückgebracht... war erstmal voll perplex und brauchte erstmal auszeit - aber das hatte dann geholfen! Das war auch das erste und letzte mal, auch mein Stief-Dad - dem ich lange echt böse mitgespielt hab - hat nie die hand gegen mich erhoben.

Das beste Beispiel das Kids die nicht geschlagen werden auch kriminell werden können, bzw. die man auf "friedlichem" wege nicht erziehen kann ist der stief-sohn von meinem cheff. Das ist eine durch und durch faule sau, hat keinen respekt, lügt rum etc

irgendwann mal hatte er, um seine mutter zu "ärgern" ,rumerzählt das sie ihn mit einem messer bedroht hat. Das ging ordentlich in die hose - danach musste er ins heim. Jetz haben die ewig gekämpft das der wieder heim darf. und prommt die erste woche daheim wirft dieses doofe blag einen eisklotz vom autobahnzubringer -.- stand natürlich die polizei auf der matte - aber keine einsicht! hat sogar als der polizist im haus war - noch cool im hausgang rumgekickert - bis der bulle mal meinte "hey lass das!" Der ist schlicht und ergreifend nicht zu bändigen. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob da die ein oder andre tracht prügel nicht schaden würde... der kerle wird früher oder später (er früher kriminell) nur man kann nur zugucken und nix machen... im gegenteil er kriegt sogar einen pädagogen zugewiesen der sich um ihn kümmert! pha!! aber anstatt das der mit ihm redet und ihm klar macht wie nah er drann ist am abgrund - gehen die zusammen ins kino!!! oh man



> sie habens immer gleich versucht mit mir sachen aufzwingen. hätten sie von anfang an mit mir geredet, mir ihren standpunkt erklärt und mich auch erklären lassen, hätten wir uns wohl 5 jahre streit und zoff (und eine beinahe schlägerei mit meinem dad) erspahren können.


das kann ich so unterschreiben... ich hab zb lang gar nicht kapiert warum ich für die schule lernen soll, hätten sie mir gezeigt wie es ausgehen kann - ohne job etc. hätt ich vielleicht mehr gemacht ;D aber das fing schon in der schule an - ich bin allein schon trotzig geworden wenn lehrer wollten das man frägt ob man aufs klo DARF... wenn ich nicht so eitel wäre hätte ich mir gerne nur mal so aus trotz in die hosen gemacht ;D


----------



## Deanne (26. März 2010)

Bei mir lief es ähnlich wie bei Marion. Das Verhalten von pubertierenden Mädchen scheint sich generell sehr zu ähneln. Ich wurde in meiner Kindheit nie geschlagen und Fernseh- oder Konsolenverbot kenne ich auch nicht wirklich. Dazu muss man aber auch sagen, dass ich als Kind sehr viel draußen gespielt und Zeit mit Freunden verbracht habe. PC und Konsolen waren damals kein Thema. Mit 13, 14 habe ich dann angefangen, meine Ma bis zur Weißglut zu provozieren und sie wahrscheinlich mit Worten und Gesten sehr verletzt. Das bereue ich heute sehr, weil man immer erst viel später merkt, was man alles falsch gemacht hat. 
Verprügelt wurde ich nie, aber ich erinnere mich an einen Vorfall, wo ich es so übertrieben habe, dass meine Ma mir eine geknallt hat. Das kann ich heute gut verstehen, weil mir damals einige schlimme Worte rausgerutscht sind. 

Aber wer kennt das nicht? Man ist auf der Suche nach den eigenen Grenzen und testet aus, wie weit man bei den Eltern gehen kann. Ich habe es damals erfahren und danach ist so etwas auch nicht mehr vorgekommen. Trotzdem war mein Verhalten und das meiner Altersgenossen kein Vergleich dazu, wie Kinder und Jugendliche heute auftreten. Ich hätte mich nie gewagt, im Supermarkt herumzuschreien oder mit dem Fuß aufzustampfen. Meine Eltern haben mir ohne Gewalt vermittelt, wie man sich zu benehmen hat. Soziales Verhalten habe ich auch ohne Strenge und Disziplin gelernt, weil man es mir vorgelebt hat.


----------



## skyline930 (26. März 2010)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Ihr müsst bedenken, dass man als Elternteil unter keinen Umständen seine Autorität verlieren darf! Versthet mich nicht wieder falsch. Das darf kein "Ich habe Angst vor denen und deshalb spure ich" Ding sein!
> Kinder müssen ihre Eltern respektieren! Dazu gehört natürlich auch, dass sie zu ihnen aufschauen können.



Damit ich jemanden respektiere, muss ich von ihm nich erst verschlagen werden.


----------



## Thoor (26. März 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Das sieht das Gesetz anders... und wer Gewalt als "Geeignete Maßnahme" bezeichnet... nunja... weiter muss ich es ja nicht ausführen...



Gewalt ist relativ... Gewalt ist wenn ich meinem Kinder oder irgend jemandem volle kanne vors Maul haue, wenn ich aber meinem Kind einen Klapps hinter die Ohren gebe ist das noch lange nicht Gewalt, es ist ja auch nicht Gewalt wenn ich dir aufn Rücken klopfe oder...


----------



## snif07 (26. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Unser Lateinlehrer hat mal gesagt, dass er gelesen hat dass Kinder, die in ihrer Kindheit geschlagen werden häufiger kriminell werden.




Ein Freund von mir hat mal gelesen, Computerspiele machen dick, dumm und gewaltbereiter.


Es ist typisch für unsere heutige Zeit, dass man alles mit Worten Regeln muss und doch versagt jeder 2. Psychiater

Ein Klaps hat noch niemandem geschadet... aber die meisten hier verstehen unter "Klaps" wieder "grün und blau schlagen"

...


----------



## Deanne (26. März 2010)

snif07 schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir hat mal gelesen, Computerspiele machen dick, dumm und gewaltbereiter.
> Ein Klaps hat noch niemandem geschadet... aber die meisten hier verstehen unter "Klaps" wieder "grün und blau schlagen"



Ich bin eigentlich strikt gegen Gewalt in der Erziehung, aber ich finde auch, dass ein Klaps auf den Po nichts mit "verprügeln" zu tun hat. Ich bin schon oft Zeuge geworden, wie Kinder nach ihren Eltern schlagen oder sie anspucken, da kann ich durchaus verstehen, wenn sowas passiert. Was nicht heißt, dass Gewalt die Lösung für den Umgang mit schwierigen Kindern und Jugendlichen ist. So etwas sollte nicht passieren, aber jemanden deshalb als Schläger hinzustellen, finde ich falsch. Noch schlimmer finde ich allerdings den Trend, Kinder komplett anti-autoritär zu erziehen. Ich habe selbst keine sonderlich strenge Erziehung genossen, aber meine Eltern haben mir Regeln aufgezeigt und Werte vermittelt. Man kann mit einem schreienden Kleinkind, dass sich im Supermarkt auf den Boden wirft, nicht sachlich diskutieren. Wenn ich in solcher einer Situation schon Sprüche der Marke "Sören-Kevin, das diskutieren wir zuhause mal argumentativ mit dem Papa durch" mitbekomme, kriege ich zuviel.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. März 2010)

Man soll es einfach ignorieren, wenn das Kind schreiend sich auf den Boden legt. Irgendwann merkt es es von selbst, dass es nichts bringt. Ich halte von Gewalt - sei es "nur ein Klapps auf den Po" gar nichts.


----------



## Deanne (26. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Man soll es einfach ignorieren, wenn das Kind schreiend sich auf den Boden legt. Irgendwann merkt es es von selbst, dass es nichts bringt. Ich halte von Gewalt - sei es "nur ein Klapps auf den Po" gar nichts.



Ich habe nie behauptet, dass man in solch einer Situation schlagen soll. Nur, dass im Falle dieses Beispiels die hochgelobte anti-autoritäre Erziehung absolut fehl am Platze ist. Es gibt einfach Situationen, in denen man handeln muss. Gewisse Verhaltensweisen kann man einfach nicht ignorieren und manchmal müssen Strafen ausgesprochen werden (nein, und ich rede nicht von Gewalt). Man erlebt man ja sogar Kinder, die fremde Menschen auf der Straße anpöbeln, während die Eltern amüsiert zugucken. Solchen Kindern muss man Grenzen aufzeigen. Und von Gewalt in der Erziehung halte ich auch nichts, aber ich finde es auch falsch, jemanden wegen einem Ausrutscher als Schläger darzustellen. Ich habe von meiner Ma auch ein einziges mal eine gescheuert bekommen, weil ich in einer schwierigen Situation wirklich ausfallend geworden bin, aber deshalb wurde ich in meiner Kindheit nie misshandelt. Das war aber auch keine Erziehungsmaßnahme, sondern die unüberlegte Reaktion auf meine verletzenden Worte. Meine Eltern habe ich trotzdem stets als fair, liebevoll und tolerant erlebt.


----------



## snif07 (26. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Man soll es einfach ignorieren, wenn das Kind schreiend sich auf den Boden legt. Irgendwann merkt es es von selbst, dass es nichts bringt.



Im Grunde ist es egal wie man sein Kind erzieht, Fakt ist: Jede Erziehung ist falsch.

Jeder Mensch denkt anders, jeder Mensch reagiert anders, jeder Mensch ist anders.

Wenn der "batzi" auf dem Boden liegt und du ignoriest ihn, kann er dadurch noch agressiver werden.

Wenn ich nie geschlagen wurde, wenn ich etwas böses gemacht habe, dann weiß ich später nicht wo meine Grenze liegt... 
Und oft sind es genau diese Leute, die dann später wissen wollen "wie weit kann ich gehen"
Genauso sieht man es jeden tag im Fernsehen, da gibts diese "Krass Checker Kids" denen die welt zu füßen gelegt wird und wenn du denen sagst "Nein Kevin, Du bleibst zu hause! Du hast Hausarest" bekommst du als Antwort "Halts maul, gib mir 50 Euro und beweg deinen Arsch von der Tür weg".

Es gibt Kinder denen man mal auf die Finger hauen muss und es gibt Kinder die es nicht brauchen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. März 2010)

snif07 schrieb:


> Wenn ich nie geschlagen wurde, wenn ich etwas böses gemacht habe, dann weiß ich später nicht wo meine Grenze liegt...



Weil Schlagen ja auch die einzige Methode ist jemanden Grenzen aufzuzeigen... 
Jetzt ist wenigstens klar das hier Diskussionen vollkommen überflüssig sind...


----------



## snif07 (26. März 2010)

snif07 schrieb:


> Wenn ich nie geschlagen wurde, wenn ich etwas böses gemacht habe, dann weiß ich später nicht wo meine Grenze liegt...





Selor schrieb:


> Weil Schlagen ja auch die einzige Methode ist jemanden Grenzen aufzuzeigen...



Hättest du den Satz unten gelesen, solltest du den Satz oben auch verstehen*
*


snif07 schrieb:


> Es gibt Kinder denen man mal auf die Finger hauen muss und es gibt Kinder die es nicht brauchen.



tausch mal die Reihenfolge der Sätze... du wirst auf ein erstaunliches Ergebniss kommen.


----------



## Zonalar (28. März 2010)

"Ey yo! Ich muss voll provokatisch argumentieren und ignoriere 3/4 des Textes im thread, und bringe Sätze durcheinander und werfe in der Zwischenzeit mit Birchermüsli um mich o.O"

Ich sehe so einige Mitglieder dieser Diskussion, die keine andere Meinung hören wollen, sondern nur sagen, was "richtig" is, und alles andere verneinen. Das hat aber nix mehr mit diskutieren zu tun. In einem Solchen Falle kann man höchstens seinen Standpunkt festlegen und dann das Forum verlassen, wenn man nicht gewillt ist, sie näher zu erläutern, definieren oder im Missverständniss sogar zu revidieren.

Stattdessen bleiben sie mitten auf dem Nachhause Weg mit Mutti stehen, und fangen lauthals zu kreischen "Ich will ein EEIIIIIIIS!"


----------



## Szputnyik (28. März 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Man soll es einfach ignorieren, wenn das Kind schreiend sich auf den Boden legt. Irgendwann merkt es es von selbst, dass es nichts bringt. Ich halte von Gewalt - sei es "nur ein Klapps auf den Po" gar nichts.



Jo bring mal nem Kleinkind bei nicht an die Steckdose zu langen. Erklärste ihm dann den Wechselstorm oder gibst du ihm lieber mal paar Klapse auf die Hand? Ich habe als Kind auch paar mal eine Ohrfeige bekommen und geschadet hats nicht. So lernt man wo absolute Tabus sind und gewinnt Respekt zu bestimmten Dingen. Dieses antiautoritäre Gehabe ist echt nichts. Schaut euch mal in der Natur um wie z.B. Tiere instinktiv ihre Jünglinge zurechtweisen. Es ist nunmal die einzige Methode die dauerhaft wirkt und ich im nachhinein kann sagen:

Danke Mama dass du mir damals ne Ohrfeige gegeben hast als ich einfach über die Straße gerannt bin um meinen Ball zu holen ohne zu schauen anstatt dass du mir irgendeinen Vortrag gehalten hast den ich eh nicht wahrgenommen hätte und evtl später überfahren wurde.

Meine Meinung.

Gruß


----------

